

Tips for juggling fatherhood and your startup - emcarey
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/21/4-tips-for-juggling-fatherhood-and-your-startup/

======
meh2frdf
He has been a father for two weeks, hmmm sure the right guy to give tips?

Perhaps the title should be, how to exploit anything to get some clicks ....
Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there who just get on with it :)

------
emcarey
any other new dads on hacker news? What tips do you have?

happy father's day!

